# What is this?



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Can someone tell me what this is for? Thanks!


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

So what happened to my picture?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It looks like a tool for getting Boy Scouts out of horses hooves.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Is it one of those snurble-gripthribleys?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

anneveronica said:


> Can someone tell me what this is for? Thanks!


It's a computer, Alan.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Its the picture fairies fault they do it every time. :lol: :lol:


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Dear me, all those comedians waiting to exercise their wit! I thought I'd added a photo! Help needed obviously!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It is an ammeter.

'Strom' is German for 'Current'.

Peter


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to be sensible but its a Strom control panel. When you turn on anything that takes power from the leisure batteries it will show you what the amp draw is (it goes into the red side). It's a good indicator to see what equipment you have in the van that draws the most amps. You would see a big difference for example if you have LED bulbs or halogen. The halogen make a much bigger draw than the LED. 
When you go onto EHU you will see on the green side just how much power is being pumped into the batteries to restore them to full. 
Sorry for being sensible   
Terry


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

anneveronica said:


> Can someone tell me what this is for? Thanks!


Needle swings to the right - battery(ies) will be charging, swing to the left - will indicate a discharge (usually because you will be drawing more amps than is being provided at that particular time)  

Regards

Chris

P.S. I think I've got it right!! :? :roll: :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

anneveronica said:


> Dear me, all those comedians waiting to exercise their wit! I thought I'd added a photo! Help needed obviously!


Just a little light hearted banter, no harm intended or done. Most members don't mind a little harmless humour, Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps we aught to amputate that comment then Alan.   

cabby


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for above replies! I'll just ignore it then, I've not needed it so far! I'm usually on hookup anyway.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Is it one of those snurble-gripthribleys?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

tugboat said:


> Is it one of those snurble-gripthribleys?


Oh dear, more levity, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The red sector shows you are draining the batteries (discharge), the green sector shows the battery is being charged.

Ideally, use as little current as possible (keep the needle as close to the 0 as you can, if you are on EHU or have solar panels it will show a charge while the battery will take it but will gradually return to close to 0 as the battery is fully charged.

Dave


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It can be very useful for discovering how much of your stored electricity is used by the different electrical items that you have in the van. Switch on say the tv, and see how much further it goes into discharge.

Conversely when charging it will tell you when battries are fully charged (it will be on zero) or if they are charging rapidly (way over to the right).

Read in conjunction with the volt meter you can really maximise your battries potential

Dick


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

You may also find A light between this and another meter.this light will come on if you you run the batteries down to a dangerous low level.if you ignore the light and keep draining the batteries the internal 12 volt system will auto shut Down to stop battery damage but will still provide power to the frost protection valve.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

You can also check that your alternator is charging the batteries when engine is running ;- needle should go into green area and gradually fall back as more charge gets into batteries.


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's on charge at home now and the needle is bang on zero. I'll keep an eye on it at different times, see what appliances makeit move the most!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

To aid you knowing EXACTLY what your putting into & taking out of your battery - this meter is perfect, i have one fitted & know the exact battery voltage & amps in & out when driving, on hookup & off grid . . (Having all LED bulbs instead of halogen dramatically cuts down battery drain.
http://www.nasamarine.com/proddetail.php?prod=BMN-1_Battery


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Blimey, I've been cloned. I only posted once, before the piccy appeared, honest. Sorry if the humour was misplaced.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

HI.

You might also have a rocker toggle switch under the meter, if you press it up if shows the voltage in the engine battery, then if you press it down the voltage in the leisure batteries.

Ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

anneveronica - you clearly don't need lessons on economy looking at your mpg :wink:


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Hahaha commuter, I need lessons in how to input the information! I will start a new record as I've mucked that one up!


----------

